# New Radio with feedback system?



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

OK... did you all get your latest RC Driver mag? There's a advertisment for a new radio that will give you feedback that is presumably related to your car.... For the life of me, I can't remember the name of the radio... but I'm sure some of you have seen the ad...

So... have any of you had any experiance with this system? Did this really just get introduced and/or no one has knowlege of it? I hadn't heard anything about it, before I saw the ad.

Now... apparently this thing can give lap times and/or speed, etc to the driver at the controler. They speeak of vibration and/or some sort of feed back, etc... 

Makes me wonder... Just how fancy could this sort of system get? What if there were sensors that would detect wheel spin, or somehow detect when your scrubing your tires... and they could figure a way to put some appropriate vibration into the wheel and/or throttle trigger that would tell you this was going on... Now this would be cool, but how far off could such technology be? Surely it's possible given unlimited $$, but how long before we could get really good feedback in a affordable radio system such as this?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.nomadio.net

Since the system is completely programable, I would guess just about anything can be done. They even provide APIs for those that want to create their own programs for it. Cool stuff!


----------



## BigMike84 (Jun 18, 2004)

this radio does have vibration alert for certain things you set it up for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

That radio sounds like the NOMADIO system that was mention in another thread somewhere in this forum. Their website is >>>> http://www.nomadio.net/default.asp?ilevel1=2

The model is called SENSOR. Here's a cut & paste description:::

The Sensor system is the first two way digital radio control system for the RC hobbyist. Nomadio has integrated today's highly developed wireless networking technology into the world of RC and the results will astound you.

*Realtime telemetry from your car*
The Sensor system supercharges your RC experience by "putting you in the car while you drive it". 

Just like a NASCAR or Indy car, you get constant information from your car on how fast it's going, how the batteries are holding up, and how hot your engines and batteries are getting.

Since we wouldn't expect a NASCAR driver to watch a screen to see what his telemetry is saying, we don't expect you to either. Sensor communicates with you using sound and touch, as well as its screen. 

It can warn you by vibrating like a cell phone when your engine is over temperature. It can say anything you want (even using your own voice!) to tell you when your batteries are getting low or when you reach a certain speed in the straightaway.

Hank also sell CAR DATA RECORDER with wireless telemetry from Seagull system that gives you alot of info, into your computer as well.


----------



## combatcm (Nov 25, 2002)

I think it would be neat to put RPM sensors on both rear wheels and if one tires spins more than twice as fast as the other it will limit throttle.

Or Someone could make a yaw control system for any scale 4wd car. Through brakes it would limit both outdrives on one side at full steering throttle. So you can make tighter turns while at full throttle.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Cool... it seems about 80% there... as far as being the ultimate controler... 

Why just 80%? well I want more... I don't have one yet, but take for example the ProForce Driving wheel controler for PC and PlayStation II... the wheel apparently jerks back and viberates with varing intencity depending on condtions that occur in the game you playing... That's the kinda thing I want in a ultimate RC controler... have the steering wheel actualy give some resistance based on sensors that are in the car... have a gyro or somehting in the radio that twists the controler in your hand a little as your car breaks loose in the corner, etc...

It does sound like a very nice system as it is currently described, I suspect that what they are talking about as it's ablitys right now, are just the start of what's to come in radio systems like this.

Maybe I'm dreaming... maybe the kinds of instantainious feedback I'm looking for just won't really ever happen... I mean, I want feed back fast enough that I might actualy have time to correct the steering to eliminate a slide that I first noticed based on the feed back from the controler...

But anyway... Yes this is indeed a very interesting development in RC Radios.

I do wonder... Will we actualy put up with peoples radios making all kinds of sounds on the drivers stand? I mean how many of us are already majorly annoyed by some of these chargers buzzing and beeping in the pit areas???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Let's remember that any type of "active" controller is not legal is any of the orgs. An active device would be one that would act as an "active feedback (conpensates on it's own)" traction control or antilock brake or steering (gyro) system. BTW, it does have an earphone jack.

From the discription it looks like there are only 3 channels for feedback... not near enough for a real telemtry system.

When using racing sims all serious on-line racers do not use any feedback wheels. They say it hurts the control of the car.


----------

